# Fried Chicken



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

What's the point of these posts?


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Besides making me hungry, I guess not. I just wondered why you posted this on with no recipe. That's some good lookin yard bird!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

That was slick, Chris..........


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

man thats some good lookin stuff!


----------

